# JC higgins 24 balloon bike/elgin balloon



## mike w (Jun 7, 2010)

I recently cleaned out an old barn and bough a truck load of bikes.   One of them is an original paint JC higgins 2" bike.  The other is a Woman elgin balloon, repainted with the house paint and brush.

ANy thought on value and rarity?  Thanks


----------



## militarymonark (Jun 7, 2010)

did you say 24 or is it a 20 inch


----------



## mike w (Jun 7, 2010)

*jc higgins*

the rims appear to be original.   24 inch.   i looked at it twice too.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 8, 2010)

The red bike has a 3 piece crank, like european bikes, so it was likely made in 1956, Sears imported some bikes due to a US factory strike. The Elgin is likely from 38-41, and has the rare Stewart Warner floating front hub. Probably worth as much as the bike. Both somewhat rare, I'd guess the Elgin would bring $150 or more. The JC, just need to find the right buyer, could be tough to sell. Neat finds though!


----------



## mike w (Jun 8, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks fo rthe info, very interesting.  I think the 24 is going to be a little project...it is kind of cool

i actaully picked up an addition elgin, this one original paint with the non floating hub.  also has the skirt sides.....not my thing but i didnt want to pass em up and price was right.

thanks again


----------



## npence (Jun 8, 2010)

It looks like someone cut the front fender off should be another 3 to 4" on the front of that I believe. I have a set of fenders for sale if you need some for that bike.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Jun 9, 2010)

mike w said:


> Thanks fo rthe info, very interesting.  I think the 24 is going to be a little project...it is kind of cool
> 
> i actaully picked up an addition elgin, this one original paint with the non floating hub.  also has the skirt sides.....not my thing but i didnt want to pass em up and price was right.
> 
> thanks again



 That's cool! You could easily sell those skirt guards if you don't like 'em!!!! Looks like someone cut a notch in the chainguard too.


----------



## OldRider (Jun 9, 2010)

Adamtinkerer said:


> That's cool! You could easily sell those skirt guards if you don't like 'em!!!! Looks like someone cut a notch in the chainguard too.




If ya look at that notch closely its right where the pedal passes by the chainguard. I'm willing to bet the pedal was rubbing the chainguard......but would someone be that ignorant and cut up the chainguard instead of bending it back?


----------



## mike w (Jun 10, 2010)

*chain guard*

Thanks for the replies and info.    The chain guard and skirt guard were removed from the bike when found.   I placed it in place for the pic, i hope that explains why it may be off a half inch.   I have to compare it to the other bike  to see if it matches.

ANyone in N jersey interested in balloon tire bikes.    I have about a half dozen here.   looking to sell reasonable prices.   I would prefer someone to take all of them.   i would say a 100 per bike.  just to move em that sounds fair.

lmk, stingraymike@gmail.com


----------

